# bs section?



## shhaker (Jul 6, 2010)

is there a just to talk bs section? did i miss it or am i blind?


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 6, 2010)

I think that most sections here have a BS section to them. But most of the minor things fit in the General Decussion area of this place. Now there is a linit of the amount of BS that you can put into a thread so what out what you say cause you never know whats gonna end up on Youtube.


----------

